# Embarc Owners, who billed your MF’s



## dayooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Was it DRI, HVC or HGVC? Did they increase as much as the DRI MF’s? Just curious.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 12, 2021)

DRI billed the MFs just like last year


----------



## dayooper (Dec 12, 2021)

Bill4728 said:


> DRI billed the MFs just like last year



Thanks.


----------

